# Suche transparente Tastenkappen für Cherry MX mit DE Layout



## runamoK (26. März 2015)

*Suche transparente Tastenkappen für Cherry MX mit DE Layout*

Ich suche für meine Corsair K70 RGB transparente Tastenkappen, wenn möglich mit DE Layout. Gibt es da irgendwas oder wie handhabt ihr das? 
von der Aufmachung gefallen mir die von maxkeyboard am besten: Max Keyboard Universal Cherry MX Translucent Clear Black Full Keycap Set

Theoretisch würden auch die unbedruckten gehen, die Buchstaben finde ich auch blind, schwierig wird es nur bei den Zahlen, Sonderzeichen und F-Tasten. 
Gibt es auch Bezugsquellen in Deutschland?


----------



## JackA (27. März 2015)

*AW: Suche transparente Tastenkappen für Cherry MX mit DE Layout*

Nein, gibt es leider nicht. Mit der K70 hast du dir das denkbar blödeste Layout ausgesucht, um die Tastenkappen zu tauschen, da Corsair dort eine absolut eigene Größe bei der Modifier-Reihe hat.
Das einzige, was mir einfällt, ist eben das genannte Max-Keyboard-Set, was aber US-Beschriftung hat und nur ISO-Tastenkappen (große Enter, kleine linke Shift) zur Ergänzung mitliefert.
Und glaube mir, ich tippe auch blind, aber blanke Tastenkappen sind tükisch, denn beim Zocken hast du meistens eine Hand auf der Maus und wenn du dann umgreifen musst, findest du auf die Schnelle die Tasten nicht.

Wer nachträglich Tastenkappen tauschen will, muss nicht gucken, ob die Tastatur stylisch ist, sondern ob die Modifier Standardgröße besitzen. Dann kannst du z.B. diese Sets verwenden:
Käsekönig


----------



## runamoK (27. März 2015)

*AW: Suche transparente Tastenkappen für Cherry MX mit DE Layout*

Vielen Dank für die Infos, das Hilft mir schon mal weiter.

Also  bleiben nur die von Maxkeyboard.  Mit dem US-Layout müsste ich dann halt leben.  welches Layout - ANSI oder ISO?  Ich verstehe den Unterschied nicht. 
Ich würde dann gerne die Tasten mit Frontprint nehmen, lassen die sich dann noch gut ablesen oder ist das auch wieder nachteilig bzw. schlecht zu erkennen, wenn man die Tastatur hinten hochklappt?


----------



## JackA (30. März 2015)

*AW: Suche transparente Tastenkappen für Cherry MX mit DE Layout*

Je nach Sitzposition, wenn du direkt auf die Tastatur von oben schaust, dann kann man Frontprinted nicht mehr lesen.
ISO: Das normale Layout, wie man es bei deutschen Tastaturen kennt. Große Enter, kleine linke Shift und 105 Tasten (in der Regel)
ANSI: Das übliche US-Layout. Schmale Enter, große linke Shift und 104 Tasten.


----------



## runamoK (28. April 2015)

*Tastenkappen jetzt auch mit deutschen ISO Layout bei Maxkeyboard bestellbar!*

Bei Maxkeyboard kann man mittlerweile die transparenten Tastenkappen im deutschen ISO-Layout zu bestellen! 
Max 104/105 Key Cherry MX Translucent Clear Black Keycap Set with Custom Print

Bisher war es auch schon per Mail-Anfrage möglich die CAPS mit deutschen Layout zu bestellen, aber anscheinend jetzt auch regulär über den Shop.
Zum Glück ist einfach mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen dort anzufragen... Siehe auch den Thread im Corsair Forum: Durchsichtige KeyCaps - Page 2 - The Corsair User Forums


----------

